# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Uahabizmi lëshon rrënjë në trojet shqiptare

## Cappuccino

SEE Security Monitor: Macedonia

Wahhabism said spreading among Albanians in Macedonia, Kosovo
November 15, 2005
AL, MK, YU

Text of commentary by Islamic theologian Zekeria Idrizi: "Careful: 'Wahhabists' marching in Albanian lands", published by Kosovo Albanian newspaper Koha Ditore on 15 November 

I have hesitated to approach the phenomenon of our Albanian "Wahhabism" and "Wahhabists" (if you can call them Albanians!), which, over the past 20 years, has spread its roots across our Illyrian [ancient people of the Balkans, whom Albanians regard as their ancestors]-Dardan [ancient name of Kosovo]-Albanian lands. I have hesitated for the simple fact that I thought that Washington, that is, the Bush administration is currently dealing with this problem.

But, the phenomenon of "Wahhabism" has assumed wide and alarming proportions in all Albanian lands and in the Albanian diaspora in the West. They are visible everywhere with their eccentricity in every respect - long beards, Asian dresses, short trousers, wives covered by black dresses (which remind you of Slav Orthodox nuns), and extremely radical and vulgar vocabulary. God, they only need to bring camels from the deserts in order to conform completely - of course, according to them - to the "Sunnet" [practices of Muhammad] of the Prophet! For this reason, the Shkup [Skopje] citizens are justified in calling them "bearded men," "Selamalejkums" [from the Arab greeting selam aleykum], "mojahedin," "Taleban," and so on. Their eccentricity is really out of this world for our European environment and for our national traditions. Finally, their entire extreme and radical doctrine, ideology, and practice is against our religious doctrine, which has been embedded in ! our tradition for centuries since our forefathers embraced the Islamic religion. Our Wahhabists want, among other things, to uproot our traditional religious doctrine - Hanafi Madhab [religious legal doctrine] - and replace it with the rigid doctrine of "Wahhabism." What an absurdity - they want to uproot the extremely tolerant and rational teachings of our Hanafi Madhab with the extreme, stale, infantile, and irrational teachings of Saudi Wahhabism! With their deranged views and propaganda, they have created unseen confusion and chaos in our lands - in mosques, streets, homes, religious ceremonies and celebrations, electronic media and press, Internet, and so on.

Praise be to God, why do we, Albanians, need the Saudi Wahhabism, which, as a religious and ideological faction, opposes the study of general and Islamic philosophy in the universities of Saudi Arabia? It denies rationalism, moderation, and human intellect? This is because, according to them, it is "haram" [sinful in Arabic] for a Muslim to think with his or her own head! Oh God, what a misery! Why do we need the Afghan "Taleban," who turned stadiums into criminal courts and places for punishing women and who strictly forbid the use of radios, television sets, and computers in Muslim homes on the verge of the third millennium? Why do we need this sect, which has sown hatred, divisions, and fratricidal war everywhere? Why do we need this nihilistic religious philosophy that wants to uproot every trace of culture and civilization, this philosophy that denies every national value, and every historic treasure of religious and national heritage?

The alarm bells are already ringing. In Kosova [Kosovo] these Wahhabi bastards have started to desecrate our graves and our monuments "in the name of religion." This is really terrible and worrying. If nothing is done to prevent these vandalistic acts, I fear that it will be too late tomorrow.

I think that there are many factors that stimulate the expansion of this Wahhabi ideology among Albanians. On this occasion, I will mention some of the main factors - of course, from my point of view.

First, it is the indolence, confusion, and at times extreme passivity and lack of unity among our Islamic theologians and leaders. This has created a large vacuum among us, which the Wahhabis have cleverly and quickly used to their advantage.

Second, it is the Albanian Muslims' very superficial knowledge of our Hanafi legal doctrine (I am not even going to mention other religious legal doctrines of the Islamic world: Shafite, Hanbalite, and Maliki) in particular and the Islamic religion in general. This is the main reason why the Wahhabi sect has been so successful in Albania, given that the long period of atheism there had created fertile ground for their sophisticated propaganda.

Third, it is the lack of values in modern secularism, vulgar and extreme materialism, such as drug abuse, prostitution, paedophilia, cannibalism, the hippie movement, pornography, exhibitionism, and other pseudo-values that have led many of our young people into chaos, confusion, and the abyss. They are every day in search of a way out of this chaos. Strangely enough, many of them find salvation in religion. What religion is that? Of course, in that religion, or rather in that religious sect that has the most rigorous, most dogmatic, and most extreme rules. Unfortunately, from the psychological viewpoint, the pathological cases in society in the past will remain such even when they embrace religion, Islam, or, in some cases, even "jihad" in the streets of Illyria, wearing all kinds of Arab-Asian dresses and using very coarse language. Moreover, this phenomenon is widespread not only in the Albanian world. This is a universal phenomenon. In the Western world, t! he number of satanic sects and their extreme members are continuously rising. We already know about collective suicides in religious temples and collective sexual orgies of "religious" hedonists.

And fourth, there is the social-economic factor. After the disintegration of the Socialist-Communist system, especially after the end of the wars in our ethnic lands, many Arab-Islamic charities have infiltrated the country and have been propagating sectarian ideas under the guise of humanitarian work, making their meagre assistance conditional on conversion to the "new religion." According to them, from a "deviant religion" (Hanafi Madhab) into "genuine orthodox Islam" (Bin-Ladin's Wahhabism)! In their efforts, they have opened hundreds of free Islamic schools for our young people. In this respect, they are having great success in spreading Bin-Ladin's ideas among Albanian youth. In addition to this, there is also the miserable state of our religious Islamic administration and their professional staff (low salaries of imams, muezzins [Muslim crier who calls the hour of daily prayers], and religious teachers). Unfortunately, as a result of this situation, a co! nsiderable number of theologians and imams have fallen victim to the Wahhabi propaganda. They get hefty salaries from Wahhabi centres in the Islamic world to spread their ideology in the Albanian world. These are not just empty phrases and unsubstantiated claims. They are well-documented facts. Many times I have said to ignorant Albanian Wahhabists (who think that they have become "Muslims" by growing a beard and by reading two or three religious brochures): "You are nothing but small fry in comparison with your mega-bosses, who are traitors of the religion of their forefathers and whom I blame the most. This is because they are the cause of all this chaos and drama in our universe."

The alarm bells are already ringing. Dozens of mosques in Illyrian lands have been usurped by the Wahhabis! Oh god, this is terrible! The monumental mosque in Shkup, Jahja Pasha Mosque, has fallen into their hands. The beautiful new mosque in the Dizhon neighbourhood (Cair municipality) started to stink of "Wahhabism" from the day it was opened. There are many other mosques, too.

Their goals do not end here. This is just part of the wider efforts to take over from within all Islamic fortresses, that is, all religious administrations in the Illyric Peninsula [referring to the Balkans]. There is already a danger of our religious community offices being turned into "boutiques" of Arab dresses and, god forbid, stables for camels. In this respect, our religious-Islamic establishments should show vigilance and a higher sense of responsibility in order not to fall prey to such perfidious traps.

As early as 1995, I was banned as a result of strict censorship from reading the presentation, "Religious Sectarianism Among Albanian Muslims Serving Pan-Slavic Ideology," which I had prepared at the scientific seminar, "Islamic Religion in Post-Communist Albania," in Durres. I only realized why when I found out that the seminar had been organized by an Arab "Wahhabi" association. I mention this fact in order to stress that I warned about the dangers of the "Wahhabi" phenomenon from very early on. To be honest, it is not by accident that the "Wahhabi" phenomenon emerged at such a sensitive time for our national cause when we were in danger of being biologically exterminated. It was quite typical that the political-military establishment of the Slav-Orthodox Serbs would allow this despicable phenomenon to spread in our ethnic lands because "Wahhabism" did the dirty work for Pan-Slavism by sowing division among Albanians over religious nonsense coming from Bin-L! adin types and by portraying Albanians as "Islamic fundamentalists" in the eyes of the international community. This has always been the case since this religious sect first emerged on the scene in the Saudi desert at the beginning of the 18th century, when its founder, Muhamed Abdul-Wahhab, lived. At that time, this alleged scholar issued a fatwa allowing military-political cooperation between the Saudi Muslims and Anglo-French Christians in the war against the Ottoman Empire. It is worth mentioning that the Vali [ruler] of Egypt, Muhamet Ali Pasha, this great Albanian, was sent by the Sultan to crush the uprising of the fanatic Saudi Wahhabis in blood.

The Albanian Wahhabis are zealous workers. They carry out with precision the orders that they receive from Arab shaykhs. They have been setting up publishing houses to publish titles with a Wahhabist-Salafist message and newspapers with the same message. They also produce various videocassettes and CDs, set up Internet sites, and conduct a range of other activities in order to increase their membership. They have even managed to pollute our air, apart from everything else.

However, my optimism is based on the following: all our Islamic religious administrative bodies have stipulated explicitly in their constitutions and statutes that only the Hanafi legal doctrine is to be practiced. The majority of the Islamic intelligentsia among us support this view. Religious teachers in medreses [religious schools] and theological faculties preach this doctrine. The same situation exists in lower religious schools and classes (excluding those that have fallen into the hands of "bearded men"). Also, the majority of Albanian Muslims in the country and in the diaspora practice their rites in accordance with the Hanafi doctrine. For all these reasons, all practices outside it, that is, all Wahhabi-Salafi practices, are in fact subversive, extra-institutional, underground actions.

As I said earlier, our doctrine is tolerant, rational, and scholarly. And, are tolerance, rationalism, and scholarship not the distinguishing characteristics of our nation?

Thank god that we are Hanafi. In that way, the values of our culture and civilization are closer to those of Europe and the United States.

Source: BBC Monitoring / Koha Ditore

----------


## iliria e para

Ben mire nese e perkthen, sepaku permbajtjen per ata qe nuk dine anglisht.

----------


## onpeja

Qe t'ju mbush menden se ky far capuccino nuk eshte fort burr i mire, siq thojm ne kosovaret shpiun ka mund te gjen tekstin ne fjal edhe ne kete vend http://tribunashqiptare.albemigrant.com/?action=fullnews&showcomments=1&id=236

Po jo deshi qe te na tregoj se  chthone keta far NJO/OJQ bugar SEE Security Monitor: Macedonia


ja ku e keni tekstin  e mesiper ne shqip edhe gjykoni vet se sa ka te verteta ne kete tekst sa i perket musimaneve ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove e Iliri.


-----------------marr nga  http://tribunashqiptare.albemigrant.com/?action=fullnews&showcomments=1&id=236------------------

Kujdes: Vehabitët parakalojnë nëpër trojet arbërore 
21 November, 2005 nga Vehbiu 

Shkruan: Zekerija IDRIZI-teolog, Stolberg (Aachen) 

Një kohë të gjatë kam hezituar ti qasem fenomenit të vehabizmit e vehabistëve tanë shqiptarë (heu shqiptarë u thënçin!), që ka afro dy dekada që kanë lëshuar rrënjë në trojet tona ilire-dardane-shqiptare. Kam hezituar thjesht nga fakti se kam menduar që me këtë problematikë merret aktualisht Uashingtoni, alias administrata e Bushit. Por ama fenomeni vehabizëm veç ka filluar të marrë vërtet përmasa jashtëzakonisht të mëdha dhe alarmuese në të gjitha trojet tona arbërore në vend dhe jashtë, në botën perëndimore. Ata kudo që ti shohësh të bien në sy me excentrizmin e tyre në çdo pikëpamje: me mjekra të gjata, me fustanella aziatike o me pantallona (shallvare) të shkurtra, gratë dhe vajzat e tyre të veshura në të zezë-me perçe (që kallëzojnë imazhin e kalluxherkave sllavo-ortodokse), si edhe jashtëzakonisht radikalë e vulgarë në fjalorin e tyre. O Zot, vetëm edhe devetë u mungojnë ti marrin nga shkretëtira, kuptohet për të plotësuar, sipas tyre, besnikërisht e pikë për pikë synetin e Profetit! Prandaj edhe me të drejtë shkupjanët i quajnë mjekroshë, selamalejkimë, muxhahedinë, talebanë etj. Excentrizmi i tyre vërtet është jashtëkohor e jashtëhapësinor për rrethanat tona evropiane, madje edhe për rrethanat e traditat tona kombëtare. Fundja, komplet doktrina, ideologjia dhe praktika e tyre radikale e ekstreme fetare bie ashiqare ndesh me doktrinën dhe praktikën tonë fetare, që ndër shekuj është rrënjosur në trojet tona qysh kur gjyshërit tanë pranuan fenë islame. Vehabistët tanë kanë për synim të çrrënjosin ndër të tjera doktrinën tonë tradicionale fetare, alias mezëhebin hanefit (medh-heb: shkollë juridike fetare), duke implementuar kështu në universin tonë fetar doktrinën rigjide të vehabizmit. Shih absurdin, dëshirojnë të zhdukin mësimet jashtëzakonisht tolerante e racionale të mezëhebit tonë hanefit, e ti zëvendësojnë ato me mësimet tepër ekstreme, bajate, infantile e irracionale të vehabizmit saudit. Kështu ata me paraqitjet e tyre të përçudnuara dhe propagandën e tyre janë duke krijuar një pështjellim, tollovi e rrëmujë të paparë kudo trojeve tona: nëpër xhami, rrugëve, kuluareve, nëpër ceremoniale e kremte fetare, në media elektronike e të shkruara, nëpër faqe interneti etj. 
Pashë Zotin po çfarë na duhet neve shqiptarëve vehabizmi saudit, që si rrymë ideologjike-fetare mohon të studiuarit e filozofisë së përgjithshme dhe asaj islame nëpër Universitetet e Arabisë Saudite? Mohon racionalizmin, moderacionin dhe intelektin njerëzor? Kjo sepse sipas tyre na qenkësh haram myslimani të mendojë me kokën e vet! (Çmjerim, o Zot!). Çfarë na duhet talebanizmi afganistanez që edhe stadiumet sportive i shndërronte në gjykata krimi e ndëshkimi për femra dhe ndalonte rreptësisht mbajtjen e radiove, televizorëve dhe kompjuterëve nëpër shtëpitë myslimane në prag të mileniumit të tretë ?! Çna duhet ky sekt që kudo që është futur ka mbjellë përçarje, hasmëri dhe luftë vëllavrasëse? Çna hyn në punë kjo ideologji fetare nihiliste që mëton të zhdukë çdo gjurmë të kulturës dhe qytetërimit të popujve; kjo ideologji që mohon çdo vlerë kombëtare, që mohon çdo thesar të trashëgimisë historike të fesë dhe të kombit?
Alarmi veç është ndezur: aty-këtu në Kosovë vehabitët tanë maskarenj përdhosin në emër të fesë varrezat tona, përmendoret tona! Kjo është vërtet tmerruese dhe brengos shumë. Nëse sndërmerret gjë në parandalimin e këtyre akteve vandale nga institucionet tona, druaj se nesër do të bëhet shumë vonë. 
Për mendimin tim, ka shumë faktorë që stimulojnë shtrirjen dhe masovizimin e ideologjisë vehabite te shqiptarët. Me këtë rast do përmendi, kuptohet nga këndvështrimi im, ca nga faktorët më kryesorë. 
Së pari: indolenca, amullia, pasiviteti herë-herë i skajshëm dhe mosuniteti i teologëve dhe parive fetare islame tek ne kanë shkaktuar të çara dhe vakuum të madh, të cilin po e shfrytëzojnë me takt, racionalisht dhe në kohë vehabitët tanë. Së dyti: njohja e dijet tepër sipërfaqësore dhe shumë të cekëta të besimtarëve tanë shqiptarë rreth doktrinës së shkollës sonë juridike hanefite (se lëre më edhe për tri shkollat tjera juridiko-fetare tradicionalisht të mirënjohura në botën myslimane: shafiite, hanbelite dhe malikite), në veçanti, dhe fesë islame, në përgjithësi. Shih në këtë drejtim rryma vehabite më së shumti ka pasur dhe akoma ka sukses në Shqipëri, pasi që atje pas një periudhe të gjatë ateizmi gjeti terren më të përshtatshëm për të vepruar dhe për të ndikuar njëkohësisht me propagandën e vet sofistike. 
Së treti: antivlerat e sekularizmit modern, pasojat e materializmit vulgar e ekstrem, si p.sh., narkomania, prostitucioni, pedofilia, kanibalizmi, lëvizja hipite, pornografia, ekzibicionizmi e shumë e shumë pseudovlera të tjera kanë shpënë shumë të rinj tanë në kaos, në labirint, në theqafje. Ata për çdo ditë kërkojnë rrugëdalje nga ky kaos. Çuditërisht shumë prej tyre shpëtimin e gjejnë në religjion. Në cilin religjion? Natyrisht në atë religjion, apo thënë më drejt, në ato sekte religjioze që kanë instruksionet më rigoroze, që janë më dogmatike e më ekstreme. Mjerisht, shikuar nga këndi psikologjik, meqenëse kanë qenë rast patologjik në shoqëri në të kaluarën e tyre të mjerë, ata të tillë ngelin, prandaj, edhe kur involvohen në rrethe religjioze, janë patologjikë. Ekstremizmi, sikundër thuhet rëndomë, cyt ekstremizmin tjetër. Së këndejmi ne, prandaj, për çdo ditë e më shumë vërejmë shumë narkomanë, hajdutë e bashibozukë të djeshëm te predikojnë sot fe, islam, madje-madje edhe xhihad rrugëve të Ilirisë, me turlifarë veshjesh arabo-aziatike dhe me një fjalor tejet brutal. Për më tepër ky fenomen nuk gjen shprehje vetëm në botën shqiptare. Ky është një fenomen universal. Në botën perëndimore numri i sekteve satanike dhe ekstreme dhe i anëtarësisë së tyre sa vjen e shtohet për çdo ditë. Veçmas janë të ditura vetëvrasjet kolektive nëpër tempuj fetarë dhe orgjitë kolektive seksuale të hedonistëve religjiozë.
Dhe, së katërti: faktori socio-ekonomik. Me shembjen e sistemit soc-realist komunist, veçanërisht pas përfundimit të luftërave, në trojet tona etnike u infiltruan shumë shoqata humanitare arabe-islame, që nën petkun e humanizmit e bujarisë propagandonin idetë e tyre sektare, duke ua kushtëzuar varfanjakëve shqiptarë ato pak ndihma që shpërndanin me kalim në një fe të re (!?), me kalim nga, sipas tyre, një fe e devijuar (nga mezëhebi hanefit) në islamin burimor ortodoks (në vehabizmin binladenian)! Në këtë kontekst ata kanë themeluar qindra objekte kulturore-arsimore islame gjithandej viseve tona etnike, nëpër të cilat organizojnë kurse të ndryshme edukativo-arsimore islame gratis për rininë tonë. Në këtë rrafsh ata po ushtrojnë ndikim të madh në binladenizimin e të rinjve shqiptarë. Shto këtu edhe pozitën e mjerueshme ekonomike të administratave fetare-islame tek ne dhe të stafit të tyre kadrovik (pagat e ulëta të imamëve, myezinëve dhe mësimdhënësve të fesë). Për rrjedhojë, mjerisht një numër jo i vogël i teologëve e imamëve tanë janë bërë viktimë e propagandës vehabite. Paguhen me rroga të majme nga qarqe vehabite të botës arabe me qëllim të shtrirjes së ideologjisë së tyre në botën shqiptare. Ky pohim imi nuk është thashetheme a frazë kuturu, porse është një vërtetësi e kulluar dhe e dokumentuar mirë. Jo rrallë herë më ka rastisur tu them troç vehabitëve laikë shqiptarë (që mendojnë se janë bërë më myslimanë se profeti vetëm me të lëshuar të një mjekre të llahtarshme e me të lexuar të dy a tri broshurave fetare!): Ju jeni ca puçrra të vogla në krahasim me megabosët tuaj, në krahasim me ca çallmaxhinj  tradhtarë këta të fesë së tyre stërgjyshore, të cilëve ua zë fajin më së shumti. Kjo thjesht sepse ata janë shkaktarë të gjithë kësaj rrëmuje e dramaciteti që është krijuar në universin tonë fetar.
Alarmi veç është ndezur: dhjetëra xhami trojeve të Ilirisë janë uzurpuar nga vehabitët! O Zot, kjo është tmerr! Xhamia monumentale historike në Shkup Jahja Pasha ka rënë në duart e tyre. Xhamia e re pitoreske në lagjen e Dizhonit (komuna Çair) veç kundërmon erë vehabizmi, qysh nga themelimi. E, shumë e shumë xhami të tjera. 
Pikësynimi i tyre nuk përfundon këtu. Kjo është vetëm një nga objektivat e aktivitetit të tyre për të kulmuar me marrjen nga brenda të kështjellave islamike, përkatësisht të administratave fetare në Gadishullin Ilirik. Qysh herët kam paralajmëruar rrezikun e shndërrimit të bashkësive tona fetare në butik shallvaresh e fustanellash a, ruana Zot, në ahure a grazhd devesh! Në këtë drejtim estabilishmenti ynë fetar-islam duhet të tregojnë syçeltësinë dhe përgjegjësinë më të lartë për të mos rënë në grackat e tyre perfide.
Qysh në vitin 1995 më qe ndaluar me një censurë të hekurt prezentimi i referatit tim Sektarizmi fetar ndër shqiptarë myslimanë në dobi të pansllavizmit, në seminarin shkencor Feja Islame në Shqipërinë post-komuniste, organizuar në Durrës nga një shoqatë kulturore-islamike. Këtë e kuptova pasi mora vesh se ky seminar organizohej nën patronazhin e një shoqate vehabite arabe. Këtë rast po e përmendi thjesht për faktin se qysh në atë kohë pata theksuar të gjitha rreziqet që prodhon në hapësirën shqiptare fenomeni vehabizëm. Dorën në zemër, sështë e rastësishme paraqitja e vehabizmit tek ne pikërisht në kohën më të pakohë për kauzën tonë kombëtare, kur na kanosej rreziku, madje, edhe deri në zhbërje biologjike. Fare normale, se këtë fenomen të pështirosur do ta tolerojë estabilishmenti politiko-ushtarak e policor sllavo-ortodoks kudo trojeve tona etnike, për arsye se vehabizmi i bën argatinë prej djalli pansllavizmit, duke bërë, nga njëra anë, që shqiptarët të çajnë kokën mes vete me cikërrima e dokrra fetare të llojit binladenian, dhe, nga ana tjetër, duke u veshur shqiptarëve imazhin e fundamentalizmit islamik në agjendat ndërkombëtare. Kjo sdo mend, meqë kështu ka qenë qysh në fillimet e para të paraqitjes në skenë të kësaj rryme në shkretëtirën saudite në fillim të shekullit XVIII nga themeluesi i saj Muhamed bin Abdul-Vehab. Qysh këtë periudhë kohore, ky farë alamet dijetari pati dhënë fetvanë e lejimit së bashkëpunimit politiko-ushtarak në mes myslimanëve sauditë dhe të krishterëve anglo-francezë për të luftuar me Perandorinë Osmane. Është me relevancë të theksohet fakti se pikërisht këso periudhe në ndihmë ushtrisë së Sulltanit, kuptohet me kërkesë të tij, do ti vihet Valiu i Egjiptit, Muhamet Ali Pasha, ky burrë i madh shqiptar, i cili me një trimëri të rrallë me ushtrinë e tij do të shuajë me gjak kryengritjen e vehabitëve të fanatizuar sauditë.
Vehabitët shqiptarë janë punëtorë të zellshëm. Ata i zbatojnë me pedanteri të gjitha urdhëresat që i marrin nga sheikët arabë. Themelojnë shtëpi botuese, në të cilat botojnë tituj librash me tematikë vehabito-selefiste, madje dhe gazeta e revista të këtij lloji; prodhojnë videokaseta e CD të ndryshme, hapin faqe të veçanta interneti dhe një varg aktivitetesh të tjera me qëllim të masovizimit të anëtarësisë së tyre. Ah! Edhe ajrin na e kanë ndotur, se lëre më tjerat!
Optimizmi im qëndron në faktet vijuese: Të gjitha organet administrative fetare-islame në trojet tona kanë ligjësuar në mënyrë decidive nëpër kushtetutat e statutet e tyre të praktikuarit përjashtimisht të mësimeve të shkollës juridiko-fetare HANEFITE; shumica absolute e inteligjencies islame tek ne, teologët pra, është e rreshtuar në këtë vijë; nga mësimdhënësit fetarë nëpër medresetë dhe fakultetet teologjike tek ne predikohet e favorizohet doktrina jonë mezëhebore  kështu qëndron edhe me shumicën e mejtepeve mësonjëtore të xhamive tona (përjashto këtu ato që gjenden nën kthetrat e mjekroshëve); si dhe shumica e besimtarëve tanë shqiptarë, kudo në vend dhe jashtë në diasporë, ritet fetare i praktikon, pa dilemë, konform doktrinës sonë hanefite. Së këndejmi, të gjitha veprimet jashtë kësaj, të gjitha veprimet vehabito-selefiste janë, në fakt, veprime subverzive, jashtinstitucionale, herë-herë mbase edhe të nëndheshme.
Sikundër theksova edhe më parë, mezëhebi ynë është më tolerant, më racional dhe më pedant. Besa mirë, po vallë toleranca, racionalizmi, pedanteria nuk janë tipare dalluese të etnopsikologjisë së nacionit tonë?
Shyqyr Zotit që jemi hanefitë. Të këtillë jemi shumë më afër Evropës e Amerikës dhe përgjithësisht më afër vlerave kulturore-qytetëruese botërore.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Pasiqe

> Qe ne fillim e kuptova edhe une se Cappuccino synon perqarje fetare nder shqiptar. Tek temat e tij kunder fes islame ka aq shume urrejtje per shqiptaret musliman sa shfryne bresheri fyerjesh. 
> Jane edhe dy tema tjera te hapura nga po i njejti person ne kete forum, me te njejten tematik e qellim, perqarje fetare nder shqiptar.
> Me gezon fakti qe njerz sikur ONPEJA i demantojne materialet e tilla infektuese ne kete forum.


E kuptove edhe ti? Po shyqyr!

Kam nje pyetje: Pse quan percarje fetare urrejtjen ndaj wahabizmit, ndaj terrorizmit e ndaj luftes se shenjte arabe kunder te krishtereve? Te artikulli s'kishte asgje kunder myslymaneve, po kunder wahabizmit.

Materiale te tilla thone te verteten e s'jane infektues asfare. Fshehja e se vertetes jo vetem na infekton, po na qelb!

----------


## onpeja

Zombie, si the!

Kete nuk e quan ti perqarje, si eshte perqarja atehere?

Te etiketosh dike pa fakte dhe te shpifesh per njerzit te cilet jane shume large atyre se chka eshte shkruar, kesaj i thone perqarje, nese jeton ne Kosove, Shqiperi apo edhe ne Iliri (maqedoni) nuk ke per ti par as per ti gjetuar keta njerz as per ilaq, lexoni dhe gjykoni vet, shqiptaret jane large ketyre shpifjeve kudo qe jetojne.

----------


## Pasiqe

Qe thua ti onpeja, kaq ka mundesi Zekerija IDRIZI e kaq ben: te shkruaje online. Po t'i thote gjerat ne pazar, e rrahin ose e vrasin. Pse ia pertojne thua ti? 
Ai thjesht i therret ndergjegjes suaj. 

Dhe nuk eshte kunder myslymaneve sunite. Eshte kunder vahabisteve.

----------


## onpeja

Zombi nuk ka vehabizem ne islam edhe nuk ka kesi krahasimeve kjo eshte tendenc kudo ne bote per perqarje nuk gjykoj ne mes te vehabizmit apo dichka tjeter po kesi prezantimi nuk eshte i drejt per shqiptaret, se nuk ka baze dhe fakte qe shqiptaret qendrojne pas ksaj fryme. Zombi chdo shqiptar eshte i vetedishme se ne chfar kohe kalon (kohe vendimarrje per shqiptaret) e nuk eshte e drejt kjo paraqitje per shqiptaret.

----------


## niku-nyc

Le te rritet ekstremizmi dhe ta adhurojn se aq me shume do vuajn...deri dje e kam quajtur propagande akuzat e Serbit por mesa shof edhe bota po ben pytje te verteta per ekstremizmin Shqiptare...dhe dite me dite po rritet opinioni "Albanians are terrorists"...

----------


## ideus

> Le te rritet ekstremizmi dhe ta adhurojn se aq me shume do vuajn...deri dje e kam quajtur propagande akuzat e Serbit por mesa shof edhe bota po ben pytje te verteta per ekstremizmin Shqiptare...dhe dite me dite po rritet opinioni "Albanians are terrorists"...


Bota nuk te vlerson nga nje artikull gazete, apo prej nje deklarate burrshteti. Me thelle e kerkojne te verteten, dhe nese je i interesuar do ta gjesh edhe ti pse injorohen shqiptaret nga bota. Te garantoj se nuk eshte feja islame qe pengon integrimin ne BE.

----------


## xfiles

Avash more si e quani cappuccinon spiun dhe qe paguhet per shkrimet qe ben.
Po ju i dini te gjitha, lum si ju qe arrini ta dalloni nje njeri permes rrjtetit me mijera kilometra larg.

----------


## Cappuccino

Per  Wahabistat e ketij forumi nje sqarim:

Per Ariani-KS: I quaj dhe do ti quaj ndytesira dhe flliqesira kriteret mbi te cilat bazohet islami, kur ne emer te ketyre kritereve pritet koka per shkak te ndrrrimit te fese, per shkak te nje kurorshkelje etj......., thjesht per asgje. Mu si ne komunizem, s'je me partin ne pushtet, ke jeten ne rrezik.
Te duken te mira keto kriterie??? Puffffff...
Per wahabistat tjere: Kjo teme s'ka per qellim perqarjen nderfetare, por e verteta duhet dal ne shesh dhe opinioni duhet patur te qart se c'fare po ndodh ne trojet arberore e jo te mbahen keto flliqesira fsheht ashtu siq ju pelqen ju. E kur dikush e thot te verteten mbi flliqesirat tuaja, ju e ngjyrosni me ngjyra "percarje fetare", gjoja ju qenkeni tu e rujt tolerancen fetare.
Jeni ju wahabista te cilet po ia prishni imazhin shqiptareve kudo. Nuk kane faj as sllavet kur tu shohin juve rrugeve te Shkupit e Tetoves me maska sikur te atyre te Bregut Perendimor duke bere thirrje per xhihad!!!!! Eshte logjike qe nje veprim i till i pandergjegjshem i tungizianeve shqiptare ngrit zerat (me vend) edhe te armiqeve para Botes.
Mos lehni si qent se nuk ju merr askush neper goje.........

----------


## iliria e para

E si jeni kaq naiv dhe te thoni se Cappuccino po ben percarje!!!
A nuk keni pare kesi njerzish qe quhen Wahhabi ne trojet shqiptare?
A nuk po shihni kesi njerzish ne forum?

Une kam lexuar per Wahhabistet dhe jane njerz qe jane me te rigorozit nga islamistet. Pervec kesaj une kam vizituar disa venede te lindjes dhe i kam pare edeh atje keta njerez. Nuk tolerojne asnjesend qe i takon bashkohores, as TV, as radio, as gazeta, as foto, as emra ne varre, as permendore.....
Grate duhen te mbulohen 100% , e as te duken jashte pa burra por jo krahperkrah ...Rrobat i kan si ne kohen e Muhamedit , nuk kan tolerance per kurrnje fe tjeter, e kan per obligim me vra te pafete ose ata qe nuk ndjekin "rrugen e profetit" etj....se lista do te ishte e gjate.
Keta jane duke gjetur njerz fukarenje dhe interesxhi qe i paguajne per tu futur ne radhet e tyre.

----------


## iliria e para

Ja se si duken burrat dhe grate te kitij sekti

----------


## F_LASKU

Islami nuk urdheron grate te vishen si mumje.Te mbulojne dhe fytyren kjo eshte kulmi.Them sepse si fe tregon kujdes per natyren njerezore ne pergjithesi.Duke e nis me mjekren qe eshte normale dhe natyrore qe ta mbash e duke ardh deri tek frymemarrja qe grate ne fotografi kane vene ferexhene mbi goje dhe hunde,.Nuk urdherohet ne Islam qe grate te mbulohen kaq ekstremisht.Kulmi,Talebani do jap llogari para Allahut tij(ne se egziston ky Allah) per keto perdhunime lirie qe beri ne emer tij andej nga Afgani .
Wahabite si te gjitha sektet pretendojne qe profeti ka folur per ta ne menyre te pervecme dhe Zoti u ka premtuar parajs.Mbajne mjekra,pantallonat shkurt deri mbi kyc te kembes.Xhamine e kane si shpi,shpine e kane si xhami.Plot me vellezer besimtar.Punojne e fitojne me djersen e ballit.Urrejne cdonjeri qe kundershton Allahun dhe Profetin.Domethane Armiqt e Allahut :pa dhembe:  .Dijetaret i ndan ne dy kategori dijetar i devijuar,bidatxhi.Dijetar i persos e Zoti e shpebleft.
Wahabi quhet personi qe ndezi shkendijen e pare per kete grup.Fale disa zhvillimeve socio-politike ne Egjipt.Jane te perqendruar ne fe me shume se cdo sekt.Ruajne autenticitetin islam ne vepra dhe fjale.Dhe si perfundim jetojne dhe ne shqiperi.Jane te qete,nuk merren me politike,nuk vjedhin,nuk shajne,pagujn taksat,dritat dhe ujin kur ka,nuk hajne absolutisht mish derri,nuk i shofin femrat e huja,jane besnik,jane bujar,jane trima,i duan v"vllezerit" arab si shqiperia ameriken,e shume e shume tjera dhe me i vu pike...nuk kane ne mend me u marre me qafirat si puna ime por merren  me akiden e tyre(me permiresu besimin e veprat e mira).Kshuqe pa i ngacmu nuk te ngacmojne.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bani gjk

> Wahabite si te gjitha sektet pretendojne qe profeti ka folur per ta ne menyre te pervecme dhe Zoti u ka premtuar parajs.Mbajne mjekra,pantallonat shkurt deri mbi kyc te kembes.Xhamine e kane si shpi,shpine e kane si xhami.Plot me vellezer besimtar.Punojne e fitojne me djersen e ballit.Urrejne cdonjeri qe kundershton Allahun dhe Profetin.Domethane Armiqt e Allahut .Dijetaret i ndan ne dy kategori dijetar i devijuar,bidatxhi.Dijetar i persos e Zoti e shpebleft.
> Wahabi quhet personi qe ndezi shkendijen e pare per kete grup.Fale disa zhvillimeve socio-politike ne Egjipt.Jane te perqendruar ne fe me shume se cdo sekt.Ruajne autenticitetin islam ne vepra dhe fjale.Dhe si perfundim jetojne dhe ne shqiperi.Jane te qete,nuk merren me politike,nuk vjedhin,nuk shajne,pagujn taksat,dritat dhe ujin kur ka,nuk hajne absolutisht mish derri,nuk i shofin femrat e huja,jane besnik,jane bujar,jane trima,i duan v"vllezerit" arab si shqiperia ameriken,e shume e shume tjera dhe me i vu pike...nuk kane ne mend me u marre me qafirat si puna ime por merren  me akiden e tyre(me permiresu besimin e veprat e mira).Kshuqe pa i ngacmu nuk te ngacmojne.


F Lasku shumm me ka pelqyar ky fjalimi yt, dhe ishte shumm e vertet ajo qe the !!!
Un per veten time ne shum sende nuk jom  dakort me ket sekt ... por nuk don te thot qe i urrej apo me urrejn, thjesht nuk pajtohem ne disa gjana me ket sekt! 
Ndoshta edhe prej tyre ka qe kqyrin femra dhe nuk e pagujn rrymen etj hehe, por dihet qe shpi pa WC nuk ka !!!!
Ky sekt e urren qiftin e Cappuccino  sepse edhe Cappuccino i urren kta njerz, ose ky sekto po te kishte mundesi dot ja hiqte  koken  Cappuccino ( hehe mos u frigo ti) por edhe Cappuccino po te kishte mundesi dot ju priste koken ketyre njerzve, 
keshtu eshte kur dikush e shen mizen ne sy te tjetrit, dhe nuk e sheh bullin ne sy te vetin.

Citim F lasku: *nuk kane ne mend me u marre me qafirat si puna ime por merren  me akiden e tyre(me permiresu besimin e veprat e mira).Kshuqe pa i ngacmu nuk te ngacmojne*
Kjo me ka ber per te qesh shumm hehehe .

----------


## onpeja

> Per  Wahabistat e ketij forumi nje sqarim:
> 
> Per Ariani-KS: I quaj dhe do ti quaj ndytesira dhe flliqesira kriteret mbi te cilat bazohet islami, kur ne emer te ketyre kritereve pritet koka per shkak te ndrrrimit te fese, per shkak te nje kurorshkelje etj......., thjesht per asgje. Mu si ne komunizem, s'je me partin ne pushtet, ke jeten ne rrezik.
> Te duken te mira keto kriterie??? Puffffff...
> Per wahabistat tjere: Kjo teme s'ka per qellim perqarjen nderfetare, por e verteta duhet dal ne shesh dhe opinioni duhet patur te qart se c'fare po ndodh ne trojet arberore e jo te mbahen keto flliqesira fsheht ashtu siq ju pelqen ju. E kur dikush e thot te verteten mbi flliqesirat tuaja, ju e ngjyrosni me ngjyra "percarje fetare", gjoja ju qenkeni tu e rujt tolerancen fetare.
> Jeni ju wahabista te cilet po ia prishni imazhin shqiptareve kudo. Nuk kane faj as sllavet kur tu shohin juve rrugeve te Shkupit e Tetoves me maska sikur te atyre te Bregut Perendimor duke bere thirrje per xhihad!!!!! Eshte logjike qe nje veprim i till i pandergjegjshem i tungizianeve shqiptare ngrit zerat (me vend) edhe te armiqeve para Botes.
> Mos lehni si qent se nuk ju merr askush neper goje.........


E ju lumet a ka moderator ketu a nuk duket fyerje kjo qe ndodhe ketu, mire ju kisha lutur moderatoreve qe mos te fshin postimin e capuccinos, let te mbete ne backup e tyre, se ndoshta dikur do tju duhen per te dokumentuar se deri ku munden shpiunat me shku.

Capuccino tu kisha lute qe temat si kjo qe nuk kane argumente me fotografi te manipuluara qe nuk kane asgje te bejene me shqiptaret, ti harosh, se Shqiptaret e paster e kane dert po perseris prap e kane dert dhe obligim me kriju shtet.

E pasi te krijojme shtetin i mbrehim shpatat po le popullin rehat me gajlet e veta, e mos kerko dikend qe nuk mundesh me e gjet.

Ju tjereve nuk ka Vehabizem ne trojet shqiptare, e gjith kjo eshte tendenc per trazire dhe konflikte ne keto kohra VENDIMTARE PER SHQIPTARIN.

Se pari ju takon ti perzeni priftat ortodoks nga shqiperia, se ne ata hoxhallar turq i kemi perzon.

----------


## iliria e para

> Ju tjereve nuk ka Vehabizem ne trojet shqiptare, e gjith kjo eshte tendenc per trazire dhe konflikte ne keto kohra VENDIMTARE PER SHQIPTARIN.
> 
> Se pari ju takon ti perzeni priftat ortodoks nga shqiperia, se ne ata hoxhallar turq i kemi perzon.


Nuk eshte e vertet se i kam pare me syte e mi ne Shkoder dhe Tirane.  
Poashtu edhe Kosove,  ne Peje dhe Prishtine.
Ne Maqedoni nuk i kam pare une por e di se atje ka me se shumti.
Ne Peje  i kishin perzene nga xhamija njerzit e thjeshte se bashku me hoxhen dhe tashti e kishin keta komandon.

----------


## Shiu

> Ne Peje  i kishin perzene nga xhamija njerzit e thjeshte se bashku me hoxhen dhe tashti e kishin keta komandon.


Ke ndonje burim te besueshem dhe te plote te kesaj informate (ku, kur, kush, pse, si, etj.) apo edhe kete e polle nga mendja? 

Keshtu sic ke shkruar, nuk paraqet kurrfare argumenti apo fakti, eshte thjesht GENJESHTER. Na sjell burimin e informates, pastaj une nuk do te kem te drejte te te quaj GENJESHTAR dhe SHPIFES I PASKRUPULLT.

----------


## iliria e para

Nga nje "njeri" si ti, "poet" etj. nuk prisja fjale me te bukura.
Ti je ne Prizren dhe nese shkon ne Peje tek lama(pazari) ke me i pa keta dhe shiko se ku shkojne.
Pyetu njerzit e rendome cka te thone per njerzit sic i quanin me *"trofertalka*"?
Kete fjale ne Peje e kam mesuar.




> The free ride for the Wahhabis ended with September 11, 2001, after which the Bosnian authorities commenced assisting the United States in rolling up terrorist networks that had installed themselves in Sarajevo, Zenica, and other cities. But the Wahhabis had already turned to a new field of action: The Albanian-speaking lands, meaning the Republic of Albania itself, Kosovo, western Macedonia, and various parts of Montenegro.

----------


## Shiu

Dmth, ti Iliria e para, ne pamundesi te na sjellesh nje lajm te konfirmuar dhe te plote na sjell muhabete e thashetheme te lames, pazarit dhe te qarshise. Ne mungese te referencave nga burime te besueshme, ti plason genjeshtra e shpifje pa te brejtur ndergjegjia. Une nuk kam ndermend te shkoj te ai Pazari, por meqe ti paske rastisur aty, pse nuk e pergatite nje reportazh ekskluziv per forumin, percjellur me foto dhe intervista te pjesemarresve te "ngjarjes"?!

Ndersa, sa i perket asaj ku me permend si "poet"... kush je ti qe te me vleresosh per ate gje? Nese ta merr mendja se merr vesh edhe andej, futu ne forumin e letersise dhe i mirepres kritikat tua "kompetente" letrare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

